# Secret Santa Chat (2013)



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I thought I'd post a thread where we can all chit chat about our SS shopping and anticipation 

I've bought a few specific things so far, but am looking forward to Jer getting paid tomorrow and making a trip into the cities for a couple special items  I'm on the search for cute wrapping paper too hehe.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hihi cute lilbabyvenus  I have the wrapping ready so fare...and have planed on what to get soon, waiting for pay her to hihi <3 XOXO


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Chit chat chit chat! So I mailed somethin out yesterday for somethin else and when u mail from home it tells u estimated delivery for priority mail. It said 2 day but the date was for 3 days instead, so I think the mailing delays are starting up! Eeeeep


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Lady you are early hihi..earlybird  that*s so nice, can*t wait to ship mine  exited on how much shipping is hihi, I have never sent something out of the country, so this is super exiting for me, the whole experience


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I have some thing for my secret chi done and few more to go, I think ill be over but that is OK it's Christmas.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> Chit chat chit chat! So I mailed somethin out yesterday for somethin else and when u mail from home it tells u estimated delivery for priority mail. It said 2 day but the date was for 3 days instead, so I think the mailing delays are starting up! Eeeeep


I have had such bad luck with Priority for a couple months now. Some things say 2 day and I've waited a week! USPS is just a nightmare sometimes


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lilbabyvenus said:


> I have had such bad luck with Priority for a couple months now. Some things say 2 day and I've waited a week! USPS is just a nightmare sometimes


Oh no Samantha! that's not good at all *stomps feet*


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

AnnHelen said:


> Lady you are early hihi..earlybird  that*s so nice, can*t wait to ship mine  exited on how much shipping is hihi, I have never sent something out of the country, so this is super exiting for me, the whole experience


Ur excited to see how much shipping is? Lol! I always fear international shipping totals rofl! I hope its not a big damage lol. I finished shopping for mine just need to get things together and weigh it out and ship


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> Ur excited to see how much shipping is? Lol! I always fear international shipping totals rofl! I hope its not a big damage lol. I finished shopping for mine just need to get things together and weigh it out and ship


lol You are on the ball! I never mind shipping internationally, but it's dragging Gabe with that irritates me :lol: He is such a terror in stores, and the post office is just a horrible place to bring him.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lilbabyvenus said:


> lol You are on the ball! I never mind shipping internationally, but it's dragging Gabe with that irritates me :lol: He is such a terror in stores, and the post office is just a horrible place to bring him.


LOL! poor gabe! :sign5:


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I finished up shopping for my international package and got it all wrapped up nice but I don't think I will make it to the post office till Friday! My other package I have one thing left to grab and hopefully I will have it out on Friday or Saturday too- but I am still looking for cute wrapping paper for that one so we will see.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Wrapping paper! When I was looking for some, they haven't gotten them on sale yet lol. I might look for some soon


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh boy I've gone way over! Ha... But I've just been having so much fun and Bailey won't stop me!lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KFox said:


> Oh boy I've gone way over! Ha... But I've just been having so much fun and Bailey won't stop me!lol


kim!!!! lol! :laughing9: Bailey u need to give momma a break so she can has monies!


----------



## ILovemyChiChi (Nov 13, 2013)

How does this work? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

PM's still seem broken, but I wanted to let Samantha know I shipped one of my packages (the one going farther away, hows that for a riddle). I am shipping the other one (it is the one not going as far) tomorrow and as soon as PMs start working I will get you a tracking number!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Sounds great Annie! Thank you


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

**Just a reminder to try to send your gifts out by Dec 7th. And please pm me when your gift is sent, just so I can keep track and make sure everyone gets their gift from Santa **


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Hope our SS gets their gift soon; for once I was able to send it out early, the day after Thanksgiving, LOL!! Of course I left the tracking number at home so I can't follow up on it haha... but if they haven't gotten it yet, I'm sure it will arrive this week! =D

~Katie & Eden Willow~


----------



## ILovemyChiChi (Nov 13, 2013)

Awww such a shame i missed this  x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I mailed mine yesterday, space available at USPS. I hope they get there in time! The postage would've been outrageous had I sent it priority. To my SS-I hope it makes it to you before Christmas!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

LostLakeLua said:


> Hope our SS gets their gift soon; for once I was able to send it out early, the day after Thanksgiving, LOL!! Of course I left the tracking number at home so I can't follow up on it haha... but if they haven't gotten it yet, I'm sure it will arrive this week! =D
> 
> ~Katie & Eden Willow~


I've been following the tracking  And it looks like their gift was delivered on the 2nd, but they have not been on since then.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Samantha, mine will be going out tomorrow, but I'll let you know for sure once it's been mailed.


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

I will be mailing mine out tomorrow also... Thanks Samantha for letting me join and Pidge for having my back!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

lilbabyvenus said:


> **Just a reminder to try to send your gifts out by Dec 7th. And please pm me when your gift is sent, just so I can keep track and make sure everyone gets their gift from Santa **


I sent a PM but am not sure if they're working now or not. This Santa sent her package today.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Aw that is so sweet of you! We are very excited, have gotten a few things so far but finishing up this weekend  we cannot wait!


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't know if you got my pm Samantha, but we shipped our package out today! Woo hoo!!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Wohooo we are almost there too, just finishing and shipping tomorrow <3


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I*m going out now, doing some shopping hihi...while Baby takes his nap after walkies and breakfast <3


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Are you all sleeping away ladies??  

Can we have a picture thread for the gifts, so everyone can see?? Awww I want to see everything everyone got lol


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

KFox said:


> I don't know if you got my pm Samantha, but we shipped our package out today! Woo hoo!!


Yes I did! Sorry, I'm kinda behind replying. I threw my back out Tuesday and just haven't been totally with it lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Yes I did! Sorry, I'm kinda behind replying. I threw my back out Tuesday and just haven't been totally with it lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Omg Samantha!  I hate when I pull my back muscle and can barely bend down! I hope ur ok. Last time I did that it took me over a week for the muscles to go back lol! What a pain


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

I cant believe I'm just seeing this now.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Feel better soon Samantha ! Sounds like my back you got there  
You should see a kiropractor asap ! <3


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Yes I did! Sorry, I'm kinda behind replying. I threw my back out Tuesday and just haven't been totally with it lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh my goodness Samantha < feel better soon! That has to be the worst.. Besides the neck I did that about a month ago... Not fun!!! I got these menthol patches from walgreens that did wonders


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

KFox said:


> Oh my goodness Samantha < feel better soon! That has to be the worst.. Besides the neck I did that about a month ago... Not fun!!! I got these menthol patches from walgreens that did wonders


Oh! Those sound nice! I'll have to bug Jer for a trip to Walgreens later 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Wonderful ! Me and Baby just got done with our shopping and shipping ! Wow, it's a lot of work shipping hihi, customs and all, for international  Great experience, I really hope it gets there safe ! My SS friend live in the UK, they told me 3-5 days at the post office, so check your mail SS  

Samantha..lilbabyvenus...I have back problems too, and the only thing helping for me is kiropracktor, akupunkture and running shoes ! I live in running shoes hihi


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

And ps...Lilbabyvenus, please confirm when you get my pm...so I know you got it <3 XOXO


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah lou lou sending her her Secret Santa friend pkg today.. Cant wait until they get it hope they like everything. Also She cant wait until hers comes too..


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Got our Secret Santa gifts we opened one Baby Girl hasn't put her fox down. We are waiting for christmas for the rest. Thanks Kim & Bailey. Merry Christmas.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Baby Girls Mom said:


> Got our Secret Santa gifts we opened one Baby Girl hasn't put her fox down. We are waiting for christmas for the rest. Thanks Kim & Bailey. Merry Christmas.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh yeah!!! Show pictures! I'm happy she likes it... I had to keep prying it away from Bailey.. Lol! Have a wonderful Christmas and enjoy!!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Ladies, you should have seen Baby when we where wrapping our SS gifts...he gets so jealous hahaha...he is so funny hahaha


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

CHITheresa said:


> Amberleah lou lou sending her her Secret Santa friend pkg today.. Cant wait until they get it hope they like everything. Also She cant wait until hers comes too..


Ok pkg is sent , they said will arrive on 12th so keep watch..


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

AnnHelen said:


> Ladies, you should have seen Baby when we where wrapping our SS gifts...he gets so jealous hahaha...he is so funny hahaha


I felt bad for Odie when we were wrapping ours because there were treats in there and she thought they were for her.


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

KFox said:


> Oh yeah!!! Show pictures! I'm happy she likes it... I had to keep prying it away from Bailey.. Lol! Have a wonderful Christmas and enjoy!!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Baby Girls Mom said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She's so cute! I love it!!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I got my SS gifts sent out today


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I have tracking on my sent package, so I can watch it move online hihi


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i got my packageeeeeeeee! its like 28916389123 lbs! lol  cant wait to open things up! or even see if kc willl open them since i know theres nummies inside!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I saw that ! She is ONE LUCKY GIRL ! WOW ! That*s a lot !!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

AnnHelen said:


> I saw that ! She is ONE LUCKY GIRL ! WOW ! That*s a lot !!!


^_____^ i feel so speshul!


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

How nice! What spoiled pups!!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

It's so exciting watching the gifts start trickling in. I am constantly checking the forum from my phone for more Santa posts lol. I love seeing the pups enjoying their new prezzies.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

lilbabyvenus said:


> It's so exciting watching the gifts start trickling in. I am constantly checking the forum from my phone for more Santa posts lol. I love seeing the pups enjoying their new prezzies.


I am guilty of this too lol


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I was just looking through all the SS threads myself! So much fun! One of my packages arrived Monday, I'm excited to see what my SS thought of it! The other one no tracking... so I guess I just have to wait.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

We received Faith's SS gifts on Monday from Dog In The Desert. Thank you so much for her gifts! We are going to wait until Christmas Eve or Christmas day for my chis to "open" their gifts.:santa:
Sorry for my delay in responding but I've been to the doctor for several days since last week and found out I have more medical problems.:foxes15: And for the same reason my gifts going out to my recipients should get mailed out after this week-end.:reindeer::santa:


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Pookypeds said:


> We received Faith's SS gifts on Monday from Dog In The Desert. Thank you so much for her gifts! We are going to wait until Christmas Eve or Christmas day for my chis to "open" their gifts.:santa:
> Sorry for my delay in responding but I've been to the doctor for several days since last week and found out I have more medical problems.:foxes15: And for the same reason my gifts going out to my recipients should get mailed out after this week-end.:reindeer::santa:


Glad you got it! My hubbie would be very happy that you are waiting till Christmas- he is just BEGGING me to wait to open anything! Last year we got a shipment of cheese and he wanted me to wrap it and put the package it in the fridge till Christmas morning. He will be beyond excited that the gift he helped put together is being opened on Christmas.

Also sorry to hear about your medical problems- this time of year is such a bad time to have issues like that particularly. Not only is it busy with the holidays but the doctors offices are full of people with colds and flu. I will be sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Can't wait for pics shelly !


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

We are so anxious for Miya & Domo's SS to get their package!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We received our package! I just have to go pick it up. We might try to save it for Christmas. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

We haven't gotten ours jet, but when we do, I don't think Baby can hold it until Christmas hihi..  aiiiii if we leave, we leave on the 22 th, wich is next week allready, hope it comes before then...


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

No had a chance to get on before now but Yoda and Maisie want to say a huge thank you to their SS matches - Their SS gifts have arrived but im being a very mean mummy and not letting them have them until all 4 of their gifts have arrived (then we we have LOTS of pictures) 

I also want to say a big sorry to my SS matches - Your presents have all been sent out but some bits hadnt arrived in time to send out by the deadline, so all 4 of you are getting a 2nd parcel in the mail too with these bits in, so expect two parcels for your pups from us!!! Hopefully they will all (first and 2nd ones) arrive before christmas as I will be sending the 2nd lot out tomorrow..... I hope your chis love them!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Jeeeeeeei !!! Hope to see your babies with their gifts soon  Are you sure it arrived allready? That went fast  was it a red box?


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Yep, it was  Cant wait for them to open their presents, but I want them all to have something to open each before they're allowed to open them  Cant wait!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Natti said:


> Yep, it was  Cant wait for them to open their presents, but I want them all to have something to open each before they're allowed to open them  Cant wait!


:lol: :lol: poor babies!!! and poor ss senders rofl!!! :laughing5:


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow that's so cool that it made it to you !!!  Now I'm a happy camper hihi  wohooooo


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> :lol: :lol: poor babies!!! and poor ss senders rofl!!! :laughing5:


I know, im so mean arent I!!!!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

What about mummys gift Yoda boy, did she sneak open that ?? hihi


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Natti said:


> No had a chance to get on before now but Yoda and Maisie want to say a huge thank you to their SS matches - Their SS gifts have arrived but im being a very mean mummy and not letting them have them until all 4 of their gifts have arrived (then we we have LOTS of pictures)
> 
> I also want to say a big sorry to my SS matches - Your presents have all been sent out but some bits hadnt arrived in time to send out by the deadline, so all 4 of you are getting a 2nd parcel in the mail too with these bits in, so expect two parcels for your pups from us!!! Hopefully they will all (first and 2nd ones) arrive before christmas as I will be sending the 2nd lot out tomorrow..... I hope your chis love them!


I mail to the UK a fair bit- and I must say this one got there in record time! If you are a waiting mine (Maisie's) is actually in a pretty box if you take off the brown paper- in case you would rather look at a pretty santa box than a brown parcel while you wait!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah lou lou wondering if her secret Santa gift she sent arrived to her little friend. UPS said it was to arrive on the 12th.. She has heard so wondering !!!!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

We have recived our SS but and will take pics tomorrow !!


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

My hubby said we received something from Florida... If it's our SS... I will be home on Wednesday and will post ASAP... I'm so sorry!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I cant wait to see some more of the chi babies with there presents from secret santa !!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

A parcel for Pippi arrived a couple of days ago, and today I had a card through the door saying I have a parcel to pick up from the post office! Cant wait to open everything, the dogs are all really excited. 

Im hoping the 2nd half of the SS parcels I sent arrive in time for Christmas to everyone, cant believe how slow the mail is right now!!!


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

I am home now and the package from Florida wasn't a SS unless they got me a sweater! haha!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

We got our SS from ChihuahuaObsession today! I can't lie, I started to cry. You really spoiled the girls  Gabe is having fun playing with them now, too. It's been a long stressful week and this really cheered everyone up  Thank you Andrea! (picture thread *hopefully* coming very soon!)


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

It makes me so happy seing all your pictures <3 LOVE this SS program <3 hope we can have it every year ladies  we haven't gotten our package jet...and if it dosen't come tomorrow...I don't know what will happen, because we leave for my mums on holiday on friday  and our post office here just keep packages stored for two weeks...but hopefully we will be home before two weeks then...ai ai aiiiii, snail mail hihi  Kisses everyone XOXOXOXO


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Have there been a lot of others who haven't gotten there SS's yet?? Eden and I are patient; besides, Russian Christmas isn't until January and that's what my fiance and I celebrate anyway LOL!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

LostLakeLua said:


> Have there been a lot of others who haven't gotten there SS's yet?? Eden and I are patient; besides, Russian Christmas isn't until January and that's what my fiance and I celebrate anyway LOL!


There are several who haven't gotten theirs yet. And I believe a few that haven't been sent yet either. I know a few Santas are waiting on last minute items.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

AnnHelen said:


> It makes me so happy seing all your pictures <3 LOVE this SS program <3 hope we can have it every year ladies  we haven't gotten our package jet...and if it dosen't come tomorrow...I don't know what will happen, because we leave for my mums on holiday on friday  and our post office here just keep packages stored for two weeks...but hopefully we will be home before two weeks then...ai ai aiiiii, snail mail hihi  Kisses everyone XOXOXOXO


I certainly plan on continuing every year, as long as the mods are alright with it  I'm not going anywhere  :lol:


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

I sent my package w/out my name now I am waiting for my SS card to arrive so that they know who its from.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Faith received her gifts from doginthedesert (Annie) and Calleigh received hers from Kathyceja 8395 & Lluvia. We are waiting to open them on Christmas Day! :santa: Can't wait to see what the girls got and I know they know the boxes are for them because they all keep looking and staring at the boxes!ccasion1::reindeer::santa:


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Woooohooooo just got a pick up note from the post office today, so are picking up our package tomorrow, just in time before we leave on holiday    Can't wait !!!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Pookypeds said:


> Faith received her gifts from doginthedesert (Annie) and Calleigh received hers from Kathyceja 8395 & Lluvia. We are waiting to open them on Christmas Day! :santa: Can't wait to see what the girls got and I know they know the boxes are for them because they all keep looking and staring at the boxes!ccasion1::reindeer::santa:


Yay!! So glad you got our gift!! Can't wait to see pictures!!:santa:


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Has anyone heard from quinnandleah?


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

I received 2 separate parcels somehow! I presume they were both from the same person, but there is shop much!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Baby Girls Mom said:


> I sent my package w/out my name now I am waiting for my SS card to arrive so that they know who its from.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We got your package! I asked Samantha who it was from.  I heard that your card arrived though, I just have to go pick it up (I gave a business address to make sure the package arrived safe and sound in case I wasn't home). Thank you so much! Are you okay with us waiting until Christmas to open it? I promise I'll post pics as soon as we do.


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> We got your package! I asked Samantha who it was from.  I heard that your card arrived though, I just have to go pick it up (I gave a business address to make sure the package arrived safe and sound in case I wasn't home). Thank you so much! Are you okay with us waiting until Christmas to open it? I promise I'll post pics as soon as we do.


Yes please waiting is fine this is my time participating so I did not do the individual wrapping.

I am just so relieved it made it this is the first time I have mailed outside of the USA.

Merry Christmas
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Baby Girls Mom said:


> Yes please waiting is fine this is my time participating so I did not do the individual wrapping.
> 
> I am just so relieved it made it this is the first time I have mailed outside of the USA.
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas! I can't wait to open it!! I was over at my Mom's house after I picked it up and I got her to peek in and see if everything was wrapped and since it was she put them in some gift bags for me to put under the tree. Thanks again!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

The girls and Yoda opened their SS gifts this evening, and they LOVED all they got! Shelby is sharing with the others since hers is coming later, so we get an extra christmas for her too later on  

Uploading photos to photobucket now, will have to post them tomorrow though since its nearly half 1 in the morning now and I have to be up early tomorrow - if you really cant wait though check out my Facebook, photos are up on there! (link is in my signature) xx 

The pup want to say a HUGE thank you to their matches, they have been totally spoilt


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow teetee Sonny loved everything! Trying to see if I can upload photos from new phone otherwise photos will come Monday. Thank you so much! Wow


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

lilbabyvenus said:


> We got our SS from ChihuahuaObsession today! I can't lie, I started to cry. You really spoiled the girls  Gabe is having fun playing with them now, too. It's been a long stressful week and this really cheered everyone up  Thank you Andrea! (picture thread *hopefully* coming very soon!)


Aww (now im emotional) we decided to open our SS early! We love everything, I was missing outfits for christmas and the fit perfectly only for these 2 so now I have everyones! Everything is so thoughtful, thank you Samantha!! I will post a pic thread soon too, as soon as I get a break from the xmas madness lol


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank You Shelly (Pookypeds) and Faith!! We got our package today!! So excited!! Can't wait to open it!! :santa:


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

The whole family assembled to watch Baby Girl open her presents wow was Baby Girl spoiled thanks K Fox and Bailey. Pictures coming shortly. Also how did u know orange is my favorite color. Each present was so thoughtful thank u thank u.
Del & Baby Girl

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Baby Girls Mom said:


> The whole family assembled to watch Baby Girl open her presents wow was Baby Girl spoiled thanks K Fox and Bailey. Pictures coming shortly. Also how did u know orange is my favorite color. Each present was so thoughtful thank u thank u.
> Del & Baby Girl
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Your very welcome!! I liked the orange one because I thought it looked cheery!lol I hope baby girl fits in it ok... Merry Christmas!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Latte and me received a wonderful secret santa package from Lynda ( Jayda ). The wooflink fits her perfect . I took some really nice pics of her in it and Latte opening the box. I just have to figure out how to get the pics on this computer , so it may be alittle while longer but I will for sure as soon as I can. Thank you again so much. we love everything !!!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you to our SS friend ! Baby loved his gifts so much ! He got a teddy hamburger, hihi..and some other toys, a soft blanket and a cosy adidog hoodie  He also got a nylabone and a red collar, he can*t use these two, but he gave them to friends <3 I*m not sure who our SS is? But thanks so much ! You made Baby*s and my day <3 Sorry for no pictures jet  We are with our family, having the worst time you can ever imagine  Just waiting to go home on saturday ! I should have listened to my gut feeling  I am never comming here again!!! Will update with a picture thread when we get home..XOXOXOXO


----------

